# Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)



## Freeak (28. Januar 2011)

*Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)*

Hallo Leute wie im Threadtitel schon angedeutet suche ich was um Mobil zu Surfen und um ab und an mal nen Film (DVD, BluRay) zu sehen oder mal nen Game (nix aufwändiges) zu Spielen.

Wichtig ist das das Subnotebook ne gute und lange Akkulaufzeit hat.
Weiter wichtig sind für mich:

- HDMI-Anschluss sowie LAN (da ich kein WLAN habe und auch nicht         nutzen will, wenn es dabei ist macht es aber auch nix)
- BluRay-Laufwerk und flüssige Wiedergabe dieser
- Ne recht große Festplatte (ab 320GB)
- schön wäre ne ATI-Grafikkarte ist aber kein muss

Ob ne Intel oder ne AMD-CPU drinsteckt ist mir recht Schnuppe, wichtig ist dass das Gerät für das Surfen, zum Gelegentlichen Spielen und für DVD´s und BluRay´s ausrecht und somit genügend Leistung zur Verfügung steht.

Mehr will ich damit eigentlich nicht machen. Sozusagen die Eierlegende Wollmichsau. XD

Ich hoffe ihr findet was für mich angemessenes und passendes, wie gesagt maximal 500 EUR, aber je weniger desto besser. 

Wie ich allerdings heute erfahren habe muss man in dieser Hardwareregion bis zu 800 EUR Einplanen, Stimmt das? Bin nicht so der Notebooknutzer (hatte noch nie eines), und will mir auch kein Gerät andrehen lassen was für meine Zwecke nicht passt bzw. überdimensioniert ist.

Es muss jetzt auch nicht Schnell schnell gehen, aber ein Gerät soll in diesem Jahr auf alle Fälle ran, den es hat auch seine Gründe warum, weswegen ich den Fred bereits jetzt ins Leben Rufe.
Mein Hardware-Dealer hat mir heute auch das Samsung Q330 Angeboten.
Macht so nen ganz guten Eindruck, hat aber kein BluRay Laufwerk, aber von der Hardware her sollte es soweit Passen und Leistungsfähig genug sein auch mal ne BluRay abzuspielen. Soll heißen dass man gegen nen Aufpreis da ein Entsprechendes Laufwerk einbaut.

Also Leute, nun seid ihr und euer Fachwissen über Notebooks Gefragt. Bei weiteren notwendigen Infos immer Nachfragen.

Edit: Threadtitel angepasst da es für meinen Einsatzzweck wo doch nen normaler (aber kleiner) Lappi wird.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Subnotebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

SUBnotebooks (also bis maximal 13 Zoll) gibt es aktuell so gut wie keine mit BluRay, ich finde als 12 Zöller nur einen Restposten eines Dell Vostro 1220 für 650€, zu dem aber nicht mal in dem Shop, das es verkauft, steht, welche CPU das zB hat ^^

In 13 Zoll gibt es zwei Sonys für läppsche 2300€ und 3300€  und dieses Dell für 620€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a500877.html mit einem EXTERNEN BluRay-Laufwerk... 


Aber 500€, das wird aktuell (noch) nix.


----------



## Freeak (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Subnotebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Hmm, also müsste es doch für mich nen "Normales Notebook" sein?

Denn Subnotebook ist ja eigentlich so nen Zwischending zwischen Net und Notebook oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Wie gesagt ich kenne mich mit der Notebooktechnik nicht so Aus, Jahrelang nur nen Desktop PC, das hinterlässt Spuren.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Also, von "sub" spricht man idR bei 12 und 13 Zoll. Dunter ist eher Netbook. Und 14 und größer ist halt Notebook, und wenn man will kann man auch noch ab 18 Zoll als "Desktopreplacement" einordnen - mit persönlich ist der Kram schnuppe, ich nenn alles Notebook und dazu dann halt die Größe 

So, nun zur eigentlichen Frage: ich finde nur ein einzigs Notebook, das nicht über 500€ kostet und BluRay hat: ASUS A52JE-EX214V (90NZMW740N1A23VL93K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das hat dann aber auch alle sontgen Wünsche: 320GB HDD, ATI-Graka (reicht für ganz aktuelle Spiele halt teils nicht mal mehr auf low) , LAN...  ist alles vorhanden. Die CPU ist eher mittelmäßig, aber für 500€ kannst Du da nicht mehr erwarten, wenn Du BluRay haben willst.


----------



## Freeak (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Wie gesagt ist eben auch nicht fürs Zocken, aber ich glaube Stronghold, Age of Empires 1 und II, FarCry, NFS Underground und konsorten sollten auch darauf Laufen.

Meine Oberste Schmerzgrenze sind 800 Öcken. Muss jetze auch kein Subnotebook mehr sein, sondern kann auch gerne Größer so 14" - 15" sein.

Was haltet ihr im übrigen vom  Samsung Q330?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Das Asus würde halt in jedem Falle alle Deine Forderungen erfüllen. Wenn Du mehr ausgeben WILLST, wäre es halt bei Austattung wie CPU, Akku, Festplatte mehr drin - willst Du das?


----------



## Freeak (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Wie gesagt, ne Mehrleistung des Akku HDD, CPU ist NIE verkehrt, im gegenteil.
Tja, und wie gesagt mein eigetliches Budget sind 500, die Absolute Schmerzgrenze 800 EUR (deswegen auch in Klammern "oder doch mehr?")

Mehrleistung ist wirklich niemals verkehrt, und mir ist bewusst das man für 500 EUR nicht viel erwarten darf, aber meine anforderung ist eben auch das das Notebook ne weile Hält. So schnell will ich dann nämlich keine Knete mehr für nen Notebook ausgeben.

Aber bisher Super Hilfe von dir Herbboy, schade das die anderen alle nur reinsehen aber nix posten oder zu Beizutragen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Hier wären noch ein paar mit besseren CPUs und größrerer HDD:

Fujitsu LIFEBOOK AH530 GFX - Fujitsu 15,6'' / Core i3-380M / 500GB / 4096MB| redcoon Deutschland
Notebooks > FUJITSU > Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 GFX [BLURAY] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus K52JT-SX338V (Win7) - Asus 15.6'' / Core i5-480M / 500GB / 4096MB| redcoon Deutschland
Lenovo IdeaPad Y560 M29B7GE - Core i5 High-End & Blu-Ray


Grakas sind unterschiedlich stark, aber für Deine Dinge alle stark genug. 


Hier noch eines mit nem etwas besseren Akku, die anderen haben da eher nur 2-3 Std Laufzeit: Notebooks > SAMSUNG > R- und E-Serie > Samsung R780 JTBR bei notebooksbilliger.de   das hat allerdings 17 Zoll


----------



## Freeak (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Schöne Geräte mit bei. Da hat man echt die Qual der Wahl.

Aber um es noch ein wenig einzuschränken, will ich auch mal nen paar Games nennen die ich vor habe darauf zu Spielen, sind die unterschiedlichsten Genres bei.

Assassins Creed 1+2
Age of Empires 1+2
Black Mirror I-III
Company of Heroes - Tales of Valor
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Darksiders
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Far Cry
FlatOut
FlatOut 2
FlatOut Ultimate Carnage
Half Life 2 (Inklusive aller anderen Source-Titel Portal etc.)
Need for Speed Underground 1+2
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Pro Street
Racedriver Grid
Paraworld
Stronghold 1+2
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault

Das wäre es soweit, für die ganzen "aktuellen" (Crysis etc.) Titel will ich weiter meinen Desktop PC einsetzen, aber ich denke mal mit den oben genannten Titel sollte das Notebook schon zurechtkommen (Black Mirror sollte dabei das geringste übel sein).


----------



## Freeak (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Keine weiteren Antworten bei über 300 views?

Ein für mich wichtiges Game habe ich im Übrigen noch Vorgessen, eigentlich sogar 3, nämlich Stalker Shadow Chernobyl, sowie Clear Sky und Call of Pripyat.

Also weitere Vorschläge können gerne kommen und diese werden natürlich auch beachtet.


----------



## Freeak (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)*

Hey Leute, ich war gearade mal wieder auf notebookjagd und dabei ist mir dieses vor die Maus gelaufen. Issen "HP Pavilion dv6-3102sg Entertainment" Notebook ist das für den Preis von 899 EUR Überteuert oder "ganz Passend"

Daneben gab es noch das Packard Bell EasyNote LM86-JO-080GE für 799 Euro

Ein weiteres

 Packard Bell EasyNote TM85-JO-100GE ebenfalls 799 Euro *
*


----------



## Cayborg (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

für 899 € würd ich den nehmen :
Easynotebooks.de - MSI - GX660R-i5647LW7P 0016F12-SKU6 4719072200459
super Leistung für den Preis.


----------



## Freeak (1. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Schönes Gerät, aber auch mit Schönheitsfehler. Es hat leider kein Bluraylaufwerk. Klar, kann man nachrüsten, aber wenn ich mir bereits ein Gerät zulege, möchte ich auch das es meine Anforderungen Erfüllt. Dennoch Danke für die Site.


----------



## Freeak (4. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Habe ein neues Notebook gefunden das  Samsung R590 Hava für 950 Euro. Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Freeak (10. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Ehm Leute Darf ich das so Interpretieren: "Keine Antwiort ist auch eine Antwort."? Oder missverstehe ich das einfach nur bei 725 Views?


----------



## Speedguru (10. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)*

Habe da was in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, ich denke der Sony wäre was frü dich:
Mein Post

Hier kannst du auch mal vorbeischauen und deine Gewünschten Dinge eingeben 

Notebookkonfigurator

MFG

Speed

PS.: Werde den Thread verfolgen, denn genau son Gerät suche ich auch, denke mit 900€ bist du sehr gut dabei, aber bei 800€ wirste auch was finden!! Aber wie ich sehe wird dein Budget ja immer mal wieder erhöht...^^


----------



## Freeak (10. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)*

Tja Wenn man was Ordentliches möchte sollte man eben nicht zu wenig ausgeben, ich meine wenn es mal 100 -150 mehr sind Fällt das nicht so ich gewicht, (Ratenzahlung) ich will eben nur nicht übermäßig viel ausgeben, da gerade Notebooks ja noch Schneller alter an wie ein Mensch im Zeitraffer.

Aber danke für den post, macht auf alle fälle nen Soliden eindruck.


----------



## x-up (10. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 500 EUR (oder doch mehr?)*

Notebooks > TOSHIBA > Gaming > TOSHIBA Satellite L650-1Q2 - Gamingeinsteiger II bei notebooksbilliger.de

sieh dir das mal an, ich bin zufrieden damit.

salü
x-Up


----------



## Speedguru (11. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für max. 800 EUR (Notebook gefunden?)*

Hallo, 

ich glaube ich habe hier noch was für dich gefunden, wollte ihn auch kaufen, jedoch woltte ich schon eine DX11 Karte, hier ist halt nur eine GT 330M drinne. Es ist ein Samsung, habe es schon in RL gesehen, finde es echt klasse, hat sogar ein mattes Display und Blu-Ray, der Preis ist auch im Rahmen: 
15" Modell 799€
17" Modell 829€
Test 1
Test 2
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Tests exakt das selbe Modell ansprechen, schau´s dir einfach an!! 

Grüße

Speed


----------

